
Connected bike and treadmill-maker Peloton files confidentially for IPO - mornis
https://techcrunch.com/2019/06/05/connected-bike-and-treadmill-maker-peloton-files-confidentially-for-ipo/
======
PaulHoule
If is confidential how is it that TechCrunch knows about it?

~~~
Someone
That they did it isn’t a secret, what’s in the filing is.

FTA: _”The company announced the news in a press release, and did not disclose
the terms of its initial public offering in the release.”_

